# MIDI Solutions 'Beat Indicator'



## danbo (May 12, 2019)

I hate hearing a click so got a Beat Indicator which gives you a metronome flashing LED like I used when I was younger. Works well, you can choose blue or red and I went with blue which I like better than the red that all the metronomes I've ever used have. 

Only issue is that it runs off MIDI power, and neither of my USB midi dongles supply power apparently, I found one off a Behringer device which does work, but is awkwardly cabled so I'll need to figure something for that. Otherwise Logic supports this in two ways. 

One, you can send out a tempo MIDI click (defaults C#1) and the BI can be sysx programmed to respond to that. Problem is that Logic is sending Note on and Note Off (velocity zero) which gives double beats in the BI which is hard to use. Other option is to program the BI to respond to MIDI clock, however in that case you _don't_ get a clock on the lead in to the first track. But it gives a single flash as you want. 

I tried some Logic Environment tricks to filter out the note off, but didn't get it to work. Anyhow losing the first bar lead in isn't a big deal. Last issue is the form factor is a little awkward, just a box with straight out plugs. But shouldn't be too hard to integrate with your desk. 

Anyhow it's a great solution, and I think the only one out there for getting a visual click instead of audible.


----------



## chimuelo (May 16, 2019)

I’m a big fan of MIDI Solutions gear, have a collection of them in case my K4 breaks down. Lord forbid I had to have lots of extra controllers and pedals to keep up with that.
A few Rooms I worked were highly automated and they used a 128 LED Monome.
It really was great at ritardandos and accelerandos.
When tempos slowed down you’d see an all white flash for an alert, then the LEDs would go to Double Time. And Half Time on accelerandos.

I got so burned out on clicks years back I changed the sound to a Submarine Sonar Ping as the sustain made it fun, but regular clicks had to have a PCM70/Alesis Q20.

This is really nice and far less complex. Just to get a count from a drummer who uses Roland VDrum Module I could connect one.

Great Share

Thanks


----------

